# The game you hate the most



## jenny12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,
    There is always sharing of best and favorite games, but share you worst and hateful games here.
I alway run of word puzzle games.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2011)

Soduku.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 21, 2011)

Angry fuckin' Birds.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tiger and Goats.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 21, 2011)

If I don't like a game, I don't play it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

Much as I loved playing "Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood" - so much so that I am currently replaying it (but also 'cos I had to delete my profile and lost all my save games!) - but there is one bit when you have to catch Lucretia Borgia and carry her somewhere that I just loathed.

It's clumsy, boring and so, so, so frustrating but not in a good "well at least I'm progressing" way! That I think is as close to hating a game, or a bit of a game, than I have ever experienced!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2011)

All of them.

I used to tolerate one game of Scrabble per year - back when I actually used to see my family over the Xmas hostilities ..

Soduko, may, however be the overall winner.


----------



## no-no (Oct 21, 2011)

Resident Evil, every version I've ever played. Control system - shit. Camera angles - shit. Voiceovers - shit. Ammo - not enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Mario Kart - boring boring boring.
In fact, most Mario games and other platform coin-collecting games.
Most fighting, driving and war games.

BTW Resident Evil 4 is one of my favourite ever games. I must have played it through about a dozen times.


----------



## no-no (Oct 21, 2011)

I confess to having never played number 4, is it vastly different to the earlier titles?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 21, 2011)

Athletics games, which once involved frenzied joystick waggling in the hope that it would gee a badly animated Daley Thompson along the track, but now means doing something silly and painful with a wiimote to persuade Mario to throw a discus properly. They all suck.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 21, 2011)

And anyone who is tired of collecting coins from platforms is tired of life itself. To Zurich with you, Orang Utan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2011)

I've never had any time for football games. Not sensible soccer, not any fifa etc.

ditto basketball games.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

Love

_*tongue firmly in cheek*_


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

no-no said:


> I confess to having never played number 4, is it vastly different to the earlier titles?


I don't know. I haven't played it, but the person whose console I played RE4 on said the first three were shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And anyone who is tired of collecting coins from platforms is tired of life itself. To Zurich with you, Orang Utan.


I just find it tiresome and childish. And difficult and repetitive. And I hate Nintendo graphics.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

Twister.

No way near as fun, or 'twisty' as the box makes out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Mario Kart - boring boring boring.



Apart from the first one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And anyone who is tired of collecting coins from platforms is tired of life itself. To Zurich with you, Orang Utan.


I assumed at first that this was some sort of childrens game played on railway platforms with coins.
I am now truly a grown man.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Twister.
> 
> No way near as fun, or 'twisty' as the box makes out.


You were wearing clothes weren't you?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2011)

Rugby league

stop start stop start AND played by northerners


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2011)

This reminded me. My daughter (only 4 mind) has expressed and interest in Football.
I fucking hate football. I should encourage her in anything she is interested in, but but. . . I just hate it.
She should be showing an interest in rocking and skulls.


----------



## no-no (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't mind the playing of football so much as the watching of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Playing it is even worse than watching it


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 21, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This reminded me. My daughter (only 4 mind) has expressed and interest in Football.
> I fucking hate football. I should encourage her in anything she is interested in, but but. . . I just hate it.
> She should be showing an interest in rocking and skulls.


Hopefully it's just a "phase" and will be back to normal things like skulls and rock soon \m/  \m/


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Mario Kart - boring boring boring.
> In fact, most Mario games and other platform coin-collecting games.
> Most fighting, driving and war games.



most ridiculous post ever


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2011)

the sonic 3d game on the dreamcast! it was utter utter shite, the rpg elements were shit, and the controls were fiddly. sonic has to be 2d!!!

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

kained&able said:


> most ridiculous post ever


How is it ridiculous? This is how I feel about them


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2011)

Shit Head (the card game). Close to zero skill. Just a complicated way of re-ordering a deck of cards. Played to *death* during the meph years. Sick of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha we played that as teens - the soapbar years


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyway, what's wrong with zero skill games? They're fun and I sometimes even win them. Games involving skill are elitist and exclusive.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2011)

i love shit head! great drunken card game. and im sorry but depending on the rules there is some skill to it. I learned how to count cards by playing shit head!!

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 21, 2011)

Interstate '76 on a PC powered by hamsters.

Epilepsy-inducing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone here ever played Desert Bus? That surely must be the worst game ever


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 21, 2011)

The great thing about shit head is the amount of different rules that you can have.  The four constants, though, are "2 restarts the deck, going on anything", "10 clears the deck, going on anything" "4 of a kind clears the deck" and "got to go lower than a 7".


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2011)

i play gotta go lower then a 9.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 21, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i play gotta go lower then a 9.



Lol! Fool!  9 is way too high - might as well play "lower than a queen".  Lower than a 7 means the genuine tactical players keep at least one of their lower cards for late in the game.  Stops everyone dumping the lower cards straight away.

C'mon man - THINK!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 21, 2011)

ahh but it is a low card as 2/5/8 are all special cards under our rules and aces are high so a 9 is actually a 5.

dave


----------



## Epico (Oct 21, 2011)

The Eidos offerings of Championship Manager AFTER their split from Sports Interactive. All the SI games hold my attention to this day.


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Shit Head (the card game). Close to zero skill. Just a complicated way of re-ordering a deck of cards. Played to *death* during the meph years. Sick of it.



There is skill in shithead.


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> The great thing about shit head is the amount of different rules that you can have. The four constants, though, are "2 restarts the deck, going on anything", "10 clears the deck, going on anything" "4 of a kind clears the deck" and "got to go lower than a 7".



I've never come across 2 restarts the deck


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

You can play anything on a two. Seven changes direction. Eight misses a go. Ten does something too - doesn't that clear the deck?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Playing cards on meph sounds like a nightmare though!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 21, 2011)

no-no said:


> I confess to having never played number 4, is it vastly different to the earlier titles?



yep its very very differet, comlete overhaul of the control system, its a wicked game


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2011)

Monopoly. Or capitalism for kids, as it should be called.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> Monopoly. Or capitalism for kids, as it should be called.


it originated as an anti-capitalist game


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it originated as an anti-capitalist game



really? Actually thinking about it... it shows that it's all about luck really... still loathe it in all its long winded property ladderness, though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> really? Actually thinking about it... it shows that it's all about luck really... still loathe it in all its long winded property ladderness, though


aye, it was originated by Elizabeth Magie, who "designed the game to be a "practical demonstration of the present system of land-grabbing with all its usual outcomes and consequences" She based the game on the economic principles of Georgism, a system proposed by Henry George, with the object of demonstrating how rents enrich property owners and impoverish tenants. She knew that some people could find it hard to understand why this happened and what might be done about it, and she thought that if Georgist ideas were put into the concrete form of a game, they might be easier to demonstrate. Magie also hoped that when played by children the game would provoke their natural suspicion of unfairness, and that they might carry this awareness into adulthood."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Landlord's_Game


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

i fucking hate xenforo formatting. grr!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2011)

highlight all the text and click the eraser button top left of the editor


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> highlight all the text and click the eraser button top left of the editor


ooh, ta. good tip. that eraser icon is a bit misleading innit?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2011)

handball - pointless to the nth degree


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 21, 2011)

hop scotch. What the fuck was that about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2011)

i love how this thread has totally derailed in a good way


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> Monopoly. Or capitalism for kids, as it should be called.



Monopoly is an amazing game. Very educational. invariably ends in feelings of being ripped off, cheating and anger and discontent.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 21, 2011)

Team Fortress 2. I could have cried when they released that. So far removed from the original TFs it made me weep for years.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 22, 2011)

Whichever game I'm currently stuck on  that or the modern version of a classic that won't run on my antiquated system


----------



## Cid (Oct 22, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This reminded me. My daughter (only 4 mind) has expressed and interest in Football.
> I fucking hate football. I should encourage her in anything she is interested in, but but. . . I just hate it.
> She should be showing an interest in rocking and skulls.



Get her a bmx, trials bike or skateboard. Possibly a little young, but that's when your influence is most effective. Or get one of those push with feet bikes and paint skulls on it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2011)

Cid said:


> Get her a bmx, trials bike or skateboard. Possibly a little young, but that's when your influence is most effective. Or get one of those push with feet bikes and paint skulls on it.



Shes got a pink scooter. It 'had' to be pink. Shes pretty damn good on it (it's a proper two wheeler, not one of those plastic kids three wheelers they all have).
I have had no interest in BMXs since I was about 8, and skateboards are whack.
I bet she would quite like a skateboard soon though, and I like the idea of one with a massive skull on it.

She at least knows how to do the rock hands.







. . . and yes I know she is not doing it right in this picture, it's quite old, but at least she is wearing a skull T-Shirt.


----------



## Cid (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sure you can get pink skull skateboards.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 22, 2011)

Cid said:


> I'm sure you can get pink skull skateboards.


Yes, yes you can


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 26, 2011)

Roadwars on the Amiga.  Lovely planet effect on the top of the screen, which is where it all ends.  Control your dome shaped vehicle on a tedious road shooting at the wall cannons that pass.  And try not to be pushed off by the computer player.  Er that's it and it was impossibly hard.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Spyro 3 - impossible to finish unless you're some kind of obssessive perfectionist, disorientating, difficult to see exactly where you're going, and triggers extreme nausea after 20 minutes.

The only reason I haven't got rid of it is I can't think of anyone I dislike enough to inflict the same on them.


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2011)

Gears of War - just horrible.  Like a game designed by 7 year old boys.  "The question is how much more cliched could this be?  And the answer is none.  None more cliched."

Call of Duty used to make me properly angry before I decided to never play it again.


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing really but 1 game disappointed me so much. Command and Conquer : Red Alert 3 had graphics that looked like it was developed in the late 90's. I was hoping the graphics would exceed or be on par with Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 13, 2011)

soggy biscuit


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 13, 2011)

Deus Ex 2 was a tremendous disappointment.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 13, 2011)

Casually Red said:


> soggy biscuit


Pin the tail on the hobo


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 13, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Pin the tail on the hobo



i used to hate birthdays


----------

